# Lady Tiggy Great Dane



## honeysmum

Well after all the waiting we have finally bought our Great Dane pup home Lady Tiggy she has made herself right at home and Honey seems to have taken to her as I have no clue how to post photos I am Hoping Tracey (Mist) will put them on here for me


----------



## mist

let me introduce you to Lady Tiggy









































she is absolutely beautiful Tracey x


----------



## OutWest

She is so beautiful. She's going to love her new home and her big (son to be smaller!) sister Honey. And Honey will be using those new hips of hers chasing Tiggy around!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations, Tiggy is beautiful. 

Love the pictures, have fun with your new girl.


----------



## honeysmum

Thank you at the moment she weighs 18lbs I hope to post pics each week as they grow with amazing speed Honey will only be big Sister until about 14 weeks:uhoh:


----------



## graciemom

Tiggy is a cutie, congrats on your new baby, have fun!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fostermom

She is a total doll!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awwwww, what a cutie! We had a brindle Dane growing up, then a harlequin. They are the sweetest dogs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge

What a cute dog! All that skin to grow in to...


----------



## davebeech

congratulations Tracey, Lady Tiggy looks lovely, hope you've got a horse box ready for when she grows


----------



## maggie1951

Tracey she looks stunning what a beauty 

And we may be up your way in September :crossfing


----------



## honeysmum

maggie1951 said:


> Tracey she looks stunning what a beauty
> 
> And we may be up your way in September :crossfing


Well we are not going anywhere Maggie so would be great to see you.


----------



## Doug

Wow she is stunning. I bet you can't take your eyes off her - and neither can Honey! He he.


----------



## goldensmum

Welcome to the forum Lady Tiggy,:smooch: she looks like she is going to be a stunner Tracey. Hope you had a peaceful night, but beware because Honey & Tiggy might be doing some plotting:curtain:


----------



## Sable

She is beautiful!! 
Congratulations 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## honeysmum

First night went better than expected put Tiggy in the puppy play pen at 11pm cried for about a minuet then not a peep until 5.30 when she went out for a wee hope tonight is as good, Honey is quite taken with her even had a tiny game of tug but the odds were staked mightily in Honey favor but not for long


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

honeysmum said:


> First night went better than expected put Tiggy in the puppy play pen at 11pm cried for about a minuet then not a peep until 5.30 when she went out for a wee hope tonight is as good, Honey is quite taken with her even had a tiny game of tug but the odds were staked mightily in Honey favor but not for long


Little does Honey know those odds will soon be changing dramatically, insert big smile. Glad to hear things are working out so well now.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Karen519

*Lady Tiggy*

Lady Tiggy is a doll baby-just look at those PAWS!!


----------



## honeysmum

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Little does Honey know those odds will soon be changing dramatically, insert big smile. Glad to hear things are working out so well now.
> 
> Pete & Woody


Honey is quite taken with her wish she could have had a little sister earlier but all things happen for a reason and Honey can now play until her hearts content or until Tiggy flakes out


----------



## honeysmum

Karen519 said:


> Lady Tiggy is a doll baby-just look at those PAWS!!


LOL they are quite a size but one thing we know for sure she will grow into them:uhoh:


----------



## maggie1951

Karen519 said:


> Lady Tiggy is a doll baby-just look at those PAWS!!


That's what I thought Karen


----------



## maggie1951

honeysmum said:


> Honey is quite taken with her wish she could have had a little sister earlier but all things happen for a reason and Honey can now play until her hearts content or until Tiggy flakes out


She wore my Nala out


----------



## amy22

She is adorable!!! Can't wait to watch her grow!


----------



## mylissyk

I just love those big baby paws.


----------



## kwhit

Awwwwwww, lucky you! I am so jealous! I hope you post a ton of pictures so I can live vicariously through you.  

She's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## nolefan

Oh my gosh I want to hug that wrinkly little sweetheart... Love her name and can't wait for the update photos, you know we will need more pix! Have you explained to Honey that Lady Tiggy will have the upper paw in that game of tug in the blink of an eye


----------



## honeysmum

Well where has the week gone Tiggy and Honey are firm friends they play and play. I must admit I have had a wince once or twice as things looked like getting a little to rough and tumble but just as I step in Tiggy powers back in:doh: just like Honey was with Jade but my poor heart is 5 years older now:uhoh:

So far Tiggy has experienced the Lawn mower,Strimmer, Vacuum, coffee grinder, and blender none of which have bothered her a jot.
She cries if she needs to go out even first thing in the morning and when tired goes into her puppy pen.
She has met so many people the youngest being my Great Niece who is 18 months and Tiggy followed her around.

Now this all makes her sound like an Angel:no: she is a mischievous little devil Garry's trainers are only safe if they are on his feet otherwise she drags them into her bed and if she takes a liking to one of Honeys toys that gets taken to bed also and Honey wont go in and get it, on the other hand Tiggy will only go about 70ft up the garden so if Honey doesn't want Tiggy to have something she takes it just a bit further up 

Things she couldn't reach last week are now within her grasp so have to keep an eye on her last Friday she was 18lb today she is 22.4lb.
She has settled in so well but I am sure they will be some bumpy times ahead


----------



## mist

The very pretty Lady Tiggy <3


----------



## goldensmum

Hope that's not someones trousers that are being pinched there, and nice to see Tiggy getting acquainted with water, has she met the fish yet?

Hope that Honey is taking advantage of the size difference, because it certainly looks as if Tiggy has sprouted up in a week


----------



## OutWest

Wonderful pictures--they already look like the best of friends!


----------



## honeysmum

OutWest said:


> Wonderful pictures--they already look like the best of friends!


They are Tiggy tries to give Honey a good run for her money playing tug at the moment Honey wins but bless it wont be long before they are equal.
I will try and get some action shots


----------



## Finn's Fan

Be still my heart! Lady Tiggy is simply too cute, so perhaps an intercontinental, cross-the-pond dognapping is in order. So great to hear that she and Honey are already firm friends.


----------



## Doug

honeysmum said:


> Tiggy and Honey are firm friends they play and play.


OMG I could cry! Those photos are so adorable!!
Seeing these two play must give you great joy ( in between the heart attacks )


----------



## mist

Lady Tiggy 9 weeks


----------



## swishywagga

Aw she is such a cutie, lovely pictures, so much fun to be had, definately going to keep you on your toes!


----------



## honeysmum

Doug said:


> OMG I could cry! Those photos are so adorable!!
> Seeing these two play must give you great joy ( in between the heart attacks )


They do, it is so funny watching them play in between the heart failure, I think Honey is going to lose a bit of weight. its like a 3hr a day gym work out:uhoh:
Sorry Tracey I meant to say thank you for posting pics x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

She's adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## honeysmum

fozziesmom said:


> She's adorable!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She is but also very cheeky no handbags shoes or slippers are safe they end up in her puppy pen also any stuffed toys she takes a liking to, Honey wont go in the puppy pen (think it reminds her of her confinement when she had her hip replacements) Honey has been amazing with her but think she needs to be a bit firmer as Tiggy does take liberties :uhoh:


----------



## elly

She's an absolute Darling, I am so thrilled for you all. X


----------



## goldensmum

That is a face that you just want to:kiss:


----------



## honeysmum

goldensmum said:


> That is a face that you just want to:kiss:


Well you can when you come visit Jan, she is a naughty puppy but not as naughty as you would like her to be


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Loving all the great pictures. Lady Tiggy is such a doll.


----------



## honeysmum

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Loving all the great pictures. Lady Tiggy is such a doll.


Will take some more tomorrow of Lady Tiggy at 10 weeks she looks very skinny and rib y now, as she is longer and taller :uhoh:


----------



## mist

Lady Tiggy 10 weeks


----------



## mist

a few others I snagged off FB that Tracey's DIL posted, they are too adorable not to share


----------



## OutWest

Thanks for the pics--she is so cute. I love how Danes get that wrinkled forehead... Makes them look intelligent, like they're thinking...


----------



## honeysmum

OutWest said:


> Thanks for the pics--she is so cute. I love how Danes get that wrinkled forehead... Makes them look intelligent, like they're thinking...


I think she needs to be renamed Botox
Thank you for posting the pics Tracey.
Tiggy has put on 9lbs in 2 weeks and Honey loves her new little (for now) sister, vet visit tomorrow for final vaccination then wait a week until we can take her out, but very excited Jan (Goldensmum) with Quinn and Reeva are visiting next week (vet said as long as they are up to date with vacs then its fine) whoot whoot


----------



## goldensmum

We are about to put the post code into the satnav:wavey: - love the pic of mylady with the dog but not the pic I was hoping to see:curtain:. Think you need to get a bigger sink though 'cos I think that will be the last time she fits in there. Is that Damien under the doggy pile?


----------



## honeysmum

goldensmum said:


> We are about to put the post code into the satnav:wavey: - love the pic of mylady with the dog but not the pic I was hoping to see:curtain:. Think you need to get a bigger sink though 'cos I think that will be the last time she fits in there. Is that Damien under the doggy pile?


Tiggy doesnt fit in the sink now:no: Jan I am not posting pics of Tiggy humping big dog that would not be seemly :curtain: yes it is Damian he was rewarded with a nip
Tiggy is all jabbed and tagged now and bless she didnt bat an eye when she was micro chipped, so as a treat we took them both to pets at home Tiggy was carried round, last time we will be doing that people stopping to make a fuss of pup when she weighs 28lb makes for very achy arms Garrys not mine


----------



## mist

Tracey you need a new signature pic, or shall we wait till her Majesty is bigger?  x


----------



## honeysmum

Lol I forgot about that have I still got a siggy picture I cant see it when I post oh and Tracey dont give her titles above her station shes only a mere Lady
Or her full Title Lady Tiggy of Brigwater Darlou Dream On :curtain:


----------



## goldensmum

We are going to meet Lady Tiggy tomorrow - wonder if we will have to bow or curtsey to her?


----------



## mist

tiggy 11 weeks <3


----------



## mist

Diva Honey & Lady Tiggy's honored visitors, Honeys litter mate Quinn and the lovely Reeva 

Reeva, Quinn & Honey








Quinn & Honey








Reeva & Lady Tiggy


----------



## honeysmum

Thank you Tracey,
Tiggy has certainly put her paw print on everyone that meets her but I am very firm Honey is greeted first and made a fuss of and in all fairness everyone has been very good as the family are besotted with her (they come Honey sit if we go out for an evening) , Tiggy is Honeys shadow but oh my how she has grown she now weighs 31lbs and had grown 5ins last time we measured her:uhoh: 

Quinn, Honeys brother along with Reeva Jan and Barry came to visit yesterday (2 1/2 hour drive) they all got on so well and Jan was surprised how Reeva was with Tiggy as she has always said Reeva can be a bit aloof with other dogs preferring to do her own thing but just check out the photo of Tiggy resting on Reeva we had a brilliant time and nice weather to boot hope they will be back soon:crossfing


----------



## Doug

Ah what bliss! 
I bet that there was lots of full on belly laughter going on


----------



## honeysmum

Doug said:


> Ah what bliss!
> I bet that there was lots of full on belly laughter going on


So much laughter it was a brilliant day, today we had Maggie1951 Ray sweet Daisy Nala and Blarney visit, Tiggy is getting some good socialisation and Honey is having a ball with all her friends visiting but oh boy it is so tiring watching them play  so lovely that UK forum friends travel to come and want to meet LadyTiggy and the Diva Honey just brilliant.


----------



## goldensmum

We had a great visit with Tracey & Garry:thanks: and of course Honey and Lady Tiggy - who at 11 weeks is nearly as big as Reeva, so at the time of posting this she is probably as big now. Honey was her delightful self and when chasing the ball can really shift - she is a good advert for any dog that is facing hip surgery.:greenboun

Lady Tiggy does manage to look very regal when she is sitting and watching the other dogs, so may have to try to teach Quinn to bow for the next visit


----------



## honeysmum

Jan as you know I would hate to hear that any other pup had to go through what we went through with Honey but what a difference it has made to her life she should be a poster girl for hip surgery.
Pleased you had a good time loved seeing Quinn Reeva and you and Barry, you are welcome anytime.
Oh we have just had stupid o clock (or known as Tiggy time) going mental around the sitting room even puppy Great Dane zoomies is a sight to behold Tiggy 2 coffee tables 0 :doh:
Nice pics thank you.


----------



## mist

Lady Tiggy 13 weeks old 









































Tracey she is gorgeous


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Lady Tiggy is such a lovely girl, love her face.


----------



## kwhit

This thread makes my heart ache for another Dane...

Lady Tiggy is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## goldensmum

OMG - can't believe how much she has sprouted in just a couple of weeks,


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a beautiful, regal girl she is! Danes are just wonderful!


----------



## OutWest

She's so lovely. Hard to believe she's as tall as Honey already.


----------



## davebeech

wow ......... can't believe how big she's grown already and poor Honey will look like she's shrunk soon


----------



## honeysmum

kwhit said:


> This thread makes my heart ache for another Dane...
> 
> Lady Tiggy is absolutely beautiful.


I didnt know you have had a Dane if you have you any photos I would love to see them


----------



## honeysmum

Tiggy has a little kip and wakes up taller
Looking forward to Tuesday as Maxwell06 (Debbie) is coming to visit tomorrow with Chester she is not bringing Max as it is a 2 hour drive each way and he doesnt travel so well just loved having so many forum friends that have come to visit us this summer:smooch:
But the best thing is Honey loves Tiggy and Tiggy loves Honey, I am sure that Honey will tell Tiggy off once Tiggy no longer has puppy privileges but for now just fun watching them together


----------



## mist

Lady Tiggy & Diva Honey at play & rest lol


----------



## kwhit

honeysmum said:


> I didnt know you have had a Dane if you have you any photos I would love to see them


I haven't had a Dane since my kids were young, (my son was 12 and my daughter was 3). But before that I had had Danes since I was 16 years old. All my pictures are in storage except this one. It's of my first Dane, Jake, and his best friend, my Siamese, Mingo. It's about 37 years ago:


----------



## honeysmum

kwhit said:


> I haven't had a Dane since my kids were young, (my son was 12 and my daughter was 3). But before that I had had Danes since I was 16 years old. All my pictures are in storage except this one. It's of my first Dane, Jake, and his best friend, my Siamese, Mingo. It's about 37 years ago:


That is such a cute photo of Jake and Mingo:smooch: happy memories.


----------



## goldensmum

Think it is overdue for a Tiggy update - I'm sure she has sprouted some more since the last pic


----------



## goldensmum

Well last week we took the trip down to Tracey & Garrys.:eclipsee_ Wow, can't believe how much Tiggy has sprouted and the size of her feet - I've seen smaller dinner plates!

We went out for a pub lunch, took all 4 dogs and they were very well behaved, all laying down together quietly, Miss Tiggy did manage to get prime position in front of the fire, and afterwards went for a walk (more of a hike).

(This isn't the best of pics as Honey decided she didn't want to be in the pic just as I clicked)


----------



## Pixie

Apperently I missed the arrival of Lady Tiggy (love the name)! She is so precious, love her cuddling face.

She is almost honey's size, she is catching up


----------



## NewfieMom

*Wonderful Thread!*



goldensmum said:


> Well last week we took the trip down to Tracey & Garrys.
> 
> We went out for a pub lunch, took all 4 dogs and they were very well behaved, all laying down together quietly, Miss Tiggy did manage to get prime position in front of the fire, and afterwards went for a walk (more of a hike).
> 
> (This isn't the best of pics as Honey decided she didn't want to be in the pic just as I clicked)


goldensmum-

Are Miss Tiggy and Honey your "only" two? I am using the word "only" not to connote a small household, but only in relationship to there having been four dogs on this venture!

I did read about Honey's welcoming Miss Tiggy into your home.

I have never owned a Great Dane, but my daughter (who is 21) loves them and when we lived in Virginia she volunteered for a rescue organization where she could handle some of them on Saturdays when they were shown to the public to promote adoption of the breed. At the time we owned a an oversized Lab whom our vet had called, "a Great Dane in Lab's clothing" and I think having him made her long for a truly big dog. She never really inherited my love for Golden Retrievers although as an infant she shared a blanket with our Golden, Britannia!

At any rate, your dogs are gorgeous and I love this thread. Thank you for starting it and keeping it up!

NewfieMom


----------



## honeysmum

NewfieMom said:


> goldensmum-
> 
> Are Miss Tiggy and Honey your "only" two? I am using the word "only" not to connote a small household, but only in relationship to there having been four dogs on this venture!
> 
> I did read about Honey's welcoming Miss Tiggy into your home.
> 
> I have never owned a Great Dane, but my daughter (who is 21) loves them and when we lived in Virginia she volunteered for a rescue organization where she could handle some of them on Saturdays when they were shown to the public to promote adoption of the breed. At the time we owned a an oversized Lab whom our vet had called, "a Great Dane in Lab's clothing" and I think having him made her long for a truly big dog. She never really inherited my love for Golden Retrievers although as an infant she shared a blanket with our Golden, Britannia!
> 
> At any rate, your dogs are gorgeous and I love this thread. Thank you for starting it and keeping it up!
> 
> NewfieMom


Lady Tiggy and Honey are my babies Jan (Goldensmum) came to visit us and bought her 2 Quinn who is Honeys Brother and Reeva they get on so well together which is just as well as we put them all in the car together to go for our pub lunch and Hike as Jan called it.
Lady Tiggy is our second Great Dane our first Jade passed away 2 years ago, as puppies they are a lot easier than Goldens they just grow sooo fast Tiggy is 17 weeks and taller than Honey now and Great Dane Zoomies are a sight to behold :bowl: I will try and take some more photos although I dont know how to post them on here so I put them on FB and Mist puts them on this thread for me


----------



## NewfieMom

honeysmum said:


> Lady Tiggy and Honey are my babies Jan (Goldensmum) came to visit us and bought her 2 Quinn who is Honeys Brother and Reeva they get on so well together which is just as well as we put them all in the car together to go for our pub lunch and Hike as Jan called it.


I apologize for my confusion. I believe that I am getting to know the players a bit. I even figured out that the "Mist" who kindly moved photos for you from Facebook to this site is a senior member of this website. (I had only seen that "Mist" did this and "Mist" did that with no explanation of who "Mist" was.) I still have one question. Is Reeva a Golden? I do not believe that you mentioned whether Reeva was related to Honey, too. (On the other hand, I am still not completely out of my state of confusion, so forgive me if this was already plainly stated!)

NewfieMom


----------



## goldensmum

I still have one question. Is Reeva a Golden? I do not believe that you mentioned whether Reeva was related to Honey, too. (On the other hand, I am still not completely out of my state of confusion, so forgive me if this was already plainly stated!)

NewfieMom[/QUOTE]

Reeva is a golden , but purely from a working line and here in the UK they tend to be darker coloured, she isn't related to Honey. Honey is Quinn's litter sister and we actually "met" on the forum a few years ago and this year we finally got together for a meet up


----------



## honeysmum

Newfiemom yes Mist has been on the forum for a long time her name is also Tracey so that gets even more confusing I have posted a few pics on FB so will ask her if she can add them for me thank you for your nice comments


----------



## mist

Sorry I have been very lax lately

Lady Tiggy 15 weeks


----------



## mist

Lady Tiggy 16 weeks now taller than Diva Honey, Honey is 22 to the shoulder and Tiggy almost 24


----------



## mist

Lady Tiggy 17 weeks


----------



## davebeech

it's just a amazing how quick and how big she is growing, poor Honey looks like she's shrinking


----------



## caseypooh

Oh my gosh, look at those long legs!


----------



## honeysmum

caseypooh said:


> Oh my gosh, look at those long legs!


Tiggy uses them to her full advantage  Honey still has weight on her side but not for much longer:doh:

Thank you Tracey (Mist) for adding the photos


----------



## honeysmum

davebeech said:


> it's just a amazing how quick and how big she is growing, poor Honey looks like she's shrinking


Honey does Dave, Honey is great with her but telling her off a bit now thank goodness Tiggy is about 2ins taller now and 54lb still looks a right skinny ribs but for the moment Honey has the weight advantage so needs to keep Tiggy in check.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Your sig picture is so cute, Tiggy has grown so fast. They both look like very happy dogs.

Pete & Woody


----------



## NewfieMom

The pictures mist posted are wonderful. I love the one in which LadyTiggy is stretched out to her full length! She is going to be a very, very tall doggy! But that is what Great Danes do best! I have a Giant Breed (a Newfoundland), but he is more girth than height!

NewfieMom


----------



## maggie1951

Can't wait to see her again neither can Ray I bet Nala will get a shock at how big she is now


----------



## honeysmum

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Your sig picture is so cute, Tiggy has grown so fast. They both look like very happy dogs.
> 
> Pete & Woody


Thanks Pete, Mist made my siggy pic for me she is so very kind and understanding of my incompetence.
Honey the diva Retriever and Lady Tiggy get on so well, after we lost Jade Honey was so lonely, obviously because of Honeys problems we had to wait until she was okay, but now she is bionic she leaps and plays with Tiggy and is a different girl although I do think she must on some occasions think be careful what you wish for


----------



## honeysmum

NewfieMom said:


> The pictures mist posted are wonderful. I love the one in which LadyTiggy is stretched out to her full length! She is going to be a very, very tall doggy! But that is what Great Danes do best! I have a Giant Breed (a Newfoundland), but he is more girth than height!
> 
> NewfieMom


Lol long dog, I don't think Tiggy will be as tall as Jade was but that's not a bad thing as I am vertically challenged and Jade was 34ins to shoulder people would cross the street.
I would love to see some photos of your Newfoundland I love the breed my Husbands cousin has 2 they are gorgeous we did consider a Newfie pup but I said we have the shedding and love of water with Honey and only the slobber with a Great Dane, I didn't think I could cope with all 3 in one pup


----------



## honeysmum

maggie1951 said:


> Can't wait to see her again neither can Ray I bet Nala will get a shock at how big she is now


Maggie we would love for you to visit again dont think Ray would be so keen to puppy nap her now if he saw her having the zoomies around the sitting room, I think poor Blarney would be more worried than Nala seeing she was so smitten with him:uhoh:


----------



## NewfieMom

honeysmum said:


> I would love to see some photos of your Newfoundland I love the breed my Husbands cousin has 2 they are gorgeous we did consider a Newfie pup but I said we have the shedding and love of water with Honey and only the slobber with a Great Dane, I didn't think I could cope with all 3 in one pup


Thank you for visiting my page, honeysmum. That was very sweet of you. I did not know how to reply to the message you left me there. I also did not know the rules about posting non-Golden Retriever dogs on one's home page, although I know that I have been allowed to post pictures of my late Lab and current Newfie in certain places now (including in this forum). I am still adjusting to both the culture and the technicalities of this website. I have to say that I have a truly wonderful time here and I thank you so much for asking me to be your friend! You are the first person to do so, and it is very special! When my daughter gets through her current school crisis (a college psychology test), I will try to post some photos on my homepage. I am so glad that you are interested in Griffin!

NewfieMom


----------



## goldensmum

Last week we went to visit Lady Tiggy & Honey again, and had a great time. We were treated to Tiggy having zoomies around the room, but Tracey assured us they were only mini zoomies - oh boy, I would love to see the full zoomies. It is hard to remember that Tiggy is only 5 months old and still very much a pup.


----------



## HovawartMom

What a pretty baby!.
Love the last pix!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Lady Tiggy is becoming such a beautiful girl. 

Watching her zoomies must have been priceless. 

Love seeing her swimming right along with the Goldens, that's great.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a beautiful girl she is! I have a soft spot in my heart for Danes...


----------



## honeysmum

Thanks for posting the photos Jan.

Tiggy has had puppy acne you can see it on her chin not a good look for a little girl:uhoh: thankfully with the Antibiotics it is clearing up but needs to stay on them for another 10 days to make sure it doesn't reappear.
Tiggy towers above Honey now her zoomies are a sight to behold it amazed me that we had 3 Goldens and 4 people in the room and she managed to go crazy but not run into anyone she just jumped over the dogs Honey Quinn and Reeva just looked at her as if she was a nutcase (which she is)


----------



## NewfieMom

*Miss Tiggy*



honeysmum said:


> Thanks for posting the photos Jan.
> 
> Tiggy towers above Honey now her zoomies are a sight to behold it amazed me that we had 3 Goldens and 4 people in the room and she managed to go crazy but not run into anyone she just jumped over the dogs Honey Quinn and Reeva just looked at her as if she was a nutcase (which she is)


Tracey,

I cannot believe that huge animal is only five months old...and I have:

a) been around Great Danes while my daughter was volunteering with a Great Dane rescue organization in Virginia;

and

b) owned a Newfoundland, who probably now weighs at least 150 pounds, and is also a Giant Breed! He just isn't _nearly_ as tall as Lady Tiggy!!!

I cannot imagine her having the zoomies! But I would adore seeing it!!! Can you videotape it?

NewfieMom


----------



## honeysmum

NewfieMom said:


> Tracey,
> 
> I cannot believe that huge animal is only five months old...and I have:
> 
> a) been around Great Danes while my daughter was volunteering with a Great Dane rescue organization in Virginia;
> 
> and
> 
> b) owned a Newfoundland, who probably now weighs at least 150 pounds, and is also a Giant Breed! He just isn't _nearly_ as tall as Lady Tiggy!!!
> 
> I cannot imagine her having the zoomies! But I would adore seeing it!!! Can you videotape it?
> 
> NewfieMom


Tiggy is now 28 inches to the shoulder but only weighs about 80lbs so a bit of a light weight at the moment.
Her zoomies are difficult to video in the house but I will try:uhoh: I have today put a little video on FB of Honey and Tiggy on the walk today Tiggy is having a bit of a run I dont know how to post it on here so will ask Tracey (Mist) if she is able to it is how she runs in my sitting room so you will get some idea


----------



## mist

Lady Tiggy & Diva Honey videos 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202185500473421


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202152775015305


----------



## NewfieMom

*Great Videos!*

Those are lovely videos! I had no idea that Honey had had both hips replaced. She jumps and runs magnificently! I am so glad that that procedure can be done so successfully in dogs! I had a huge Lab that had a TPLO but I had no idea that dogs got hip replacements.

Lady Tiggy is adorable. She is quite the runner, but Honey is a better retriever. When someone threw something into the water to be retrieved, Lady Tiggy, who had been running circles around Honey and the pond, was quite outdone as Honey steadfastly swam right for the object; retrieved it; then headed back to shore! No retriever genes in the that leggy Great Dane!!!

Two beautiful dogs! Thank you for posting the videos.

NewfieMom


----------

